# WOOOOOW red african greys



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

wow these look so amazing it is unbeliveable 

and i would love to own s group of them

dose anyone know how much they go for ??????


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Man they are awful,I hope this is just Photoshop to be honest.
I have seen some being sold via Pakistan with some red on for vast amounts of money 10-15k+ each

It is worth pointing out that isolated red feathers on the body of a grey is not always an indicator of carrying a gene. It is usually an indication of a critical lack of calcium!

That's just my point of view though, I'm sure others would find it appealing.

John.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Man they are awful,I hope this is just Photoshop to be honest.
> I have seen some being sold via Pakistan with some red on for vast amounts of money 10-15k+ each
> 
> It is worth pointing out that isolated red feathers on the body of a grey is not always an indicator of carrying a gene. It is usually an indication of a critical lack of calcium!
> ...


It's not photoshop at all.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No, it isn't Photoshopped. Red & pied Grey Parrots have been around a few years now.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't say I approve! Why make a bird that nature has decided is best off grey and perpetuate a red version?? I would expect that the genetic change has also effected other things in the bird, photosensitivity or food or mental issues?? I guess we will see as time goes by.

John


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Can't say I approve! Why make a bird that nature has decided is best off grey and perpetuate a red version?? I would expect that the genetic change has also effected other things in the bird, photosensitivity or food or mental issues?? I guess we will see as time goes by.
> 
> John


Seems to be a fascination among exotic pet keepers to mess with genetics, be it Leos, Boas or parrots in this case. I don't approve of any of them. Thers a reason they evolved the way they are in the wild and yet people insist on breeding weak genes for aesthetics. Some of the textures available on Beardies are ridiculous, Scaleless reptiles...:censor:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

theres been a pic floating around atm with some pure red albino african greys. people are not messing with the genetics of these birds, but they are being selectively bred to get the colours, just like coackatiels and budgies etc.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If you ever find one for sale I would be surprised, red factor african greys are worth a fortune!


----------

